# Hello I am newbie.



## hooch (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello,

I live in the USA but I am planning to return to Thailand for at least 1 year.

I was in Thailand several times 15 years ago.

I am hoping I can ask a few questions of current expats living in Thailand.

Best Regards,

Bob(hooch)


----------

